# Horse started running through the bit after trying a hackamore, wish I never did



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

I think you biggest problem, is the use of heavy hands while using the hackamore... That's always the culprit when it comes to problems with horses running through anything. If you are using enough contact on a simple curb to give your horse a sore, crack or not, you are heavy handed..


----------



## Corin (Jan 29, 2013)

The crack was where his cheek met the mouthpiece and he had a little area where it pinched his lip, so I thought the hackamore would be nice so I didnt have anything touching that area. He never did this before I tried using the hackamore.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Corin...I am sorry you are having this problem.
I would be concerned about the reaction using the hackamore. Since he is an older gent it might be possible that something was pinching. When you went back to a bit did you use the same style or did you make a change? 
You know, I would have a vet check him to see if there is a physical issue. I feel it's good to start there in the process of elimination. It seems odd that he would start a bad behavior out of the blue.
There is also a technique called a one-rein-stop. You might look into it. I have used it successfully. I would worry about grabbing the head as I would be concerned about both horse and rider going down.
If you don't find a physical problem it may be a good idea to find someone you trust to evaluate the situation and give you some pointers.
Good luck to you. These situations can be frustrating and frightening.


----------



## Corin (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Dustbunny. He has been to the vet recently (full work up for his nevicular) corrective shoeing, back x-rays... the works, everything is ok except for some arthritic changes (and of course the nevicular :-() 
I guess its not impossible that it didnt pinch him? but I had so many people check it and his reaction was so bizzare: we were all doing a nice canter as a group, barley any contact and he had such a weird response. 
I went back to the same style bit, just new since the other pinch his cheek, he still seem to run through it: Ive tried ALL kinds of bits, he seemed to hate the combination bits the most (he did the same bizzare reaction with a combo bit too), or anything similar that puts any type of pressure on his nose. I currently have him in a pelham and use an english rein: so far this is working the best out of all ive tried. I usually try to work the bit and get him to acknowledge I exist before the one rein, EVENTUALLY he will stop but It takes a while. When I use the one rein he will stop but he whips around at a canter like he's still a barrel racer and with all the ice I don't want him whipping around. I just want him to stop like he use-to... 
I use to be able to ride him in a halter with just a lead rope, one reined, and use voice commands, but now if I let him canter he'll take off running (which was the incident where I had to grab his head and physically turn him into the fence) I use to be able to hop on and just enjoy him with no worries. 
I hoping when the weather breaks I can work with him more and get over this, and not worry about tipping him over
I think I somehow traumatized my horse with nose pressure?


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

How is the curb strap adjusted? What kind of bit did you go to after the mechanical hackamore?


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum. I'm sorry you are having problems. I do not know enough about your horse or your riding to know whether you are heavy handed or not or to know if your horse just 'took a notion' and pounced on a gap in your control available with the hackamore (a mechanical hackamore I assume?)

This is what I would do if someone brought me this horse with this history: I would put a short-shanked 3-piece colt bit on him and teach him to give me his head (now called a 'one rein stop').

So, find a short-shanked 'colt bit' with a 'dog-bone', three piece mouthpiece. These little bits have a lot more control in them than a simple snaffle, but they can be used two-handed just like a snaffle. They are a real nice transition bit and a real nice bit to correct problems in.

Go to this old post I wrote on how to safely teach a one rein stop. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/how-we-teach-one-rein-stop-81965/
You have to teach this over a period of several rides. You are lucky that he still rides good in an arena. You need to teach him to immediately stop and give you his head any time you want it at a walk, trot and a lope. Any horse of any age will learn to do this very quickly if you follow the teaching guide in the link I gave you. 

This technique will not only teach him to stop whenever you ask for his head, it will make him go back to riding like he used to. He will start listening to the bit again instead of tuning you out. The comfortable little colt bit is going to be a good bit for you to keep riding him him after he gets back to being responsive. They rehabilitate very quickly with this technique and little bit. It is a very 'forgiving' bit for any rider to use and is what I put on most of my trail horses when they are ridden.

If a horse gets high headed to avoid this bit, (or a snaffle as well), they require a pretty good timing and skill level, but these little 'colt bits' have a big 'tear-drop' rein ring and they can be used with a running martingale. Just do not set the martingale too low. They should be set so that they do nothing until the horse's head goes too high. In other words, they go in a straight line between a well-placed head and a rider's hands.

Any time anyone used a running martingale, they have to be very careful that the martingale ring cannot slip over the rein ring on the bit. Either the rein ring needs to be too big for this to happen (like with the colt bits) or a rubber or leather 'rein stop' needs to be put on the rein between the martingale ring and the bit.
Hope this helps.
Cherie


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Corin, welcome to the forum!

Have you tried to ride not in a ring but in a barn field or next to the ring? (still confined, but more "open")

Also was anything in his diet changed by any chance? (may be more grain or something)


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

It is a misconception that hackamores can be gentler than bits if used wrong they can be worse. You have to remember there are sensitive facial nerves that the hackamore can hurt. A hackemore requires a light hand IF you are heavy handed with him you could of hurt him and pinched nerves. Are you sure or was in the right spot? People put hackamores in the wrong place all the time but think they have it on correct. I see it all the time it's either too high or too low. I use a hackamore all the time but I can switch to a bit and ride with zero problems. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corin (Jan 29, 2013)

*Thank you guys for all your help.*

Thank you guys for all your help.
I have given up on the hackamore, or any bit that puts pressure on his nose, he even did the bizzare breathing reaction in a combo bit and he seems to dislike them so his nose can be naked if hes happier that way. I have used a hackamore on many other horses and never seen this type of reaction.
my guy is hard because he tends to be so well behaved in the ring, but I think I will do a lot more work on our one-stop (maybe try him in the colt bit?) and hopefully we can work this out together and get his attention back on me, if not I may have to bring in the professionals since it has been a long time since I have had a lesson/trainer whip me into shape.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I use a mechanical hackamore (short shank, flat fleeced line noseband and leather curb strap) for trail riding. Is that the style you used? Or is it the long shanked, hard nose band ones? Those ones are super easy to often unintentionally turn into something harsh and uncomfortable for the horse. I must say, to date and after many years of riding with them, I`ve yet to find a horse that didn`t like my style.

One thing caught my eye in your post: your horse has navicular apparently. It may be that cantering out on the trail (uneven, hard ground, little stones, etc.) may be causing him pain that causes him to act up.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

It also could be that at this horses age, and your weight, that there are some major pain issues going on. I am concerned that you feel his being ungraceful and your being large might flip him over.

Might not have anything to do with hackamore, but just popped up at same time.

But if horse is doing what you describe? You have no business taking him out on trail rides period. You can't control him, and he is a danger to others and their horses too. 

Teeth, jaw, bars, ears, poll? Vet check by a equine vet would be what I would do. But I really think this horse is just too old to do the cantering and the long rides, especially if you are a larger human.


----------



## Corin (Jan 29, 2013)

Palomine, If you had read my posts you would have read that I have taken him to the vet recently (did a full work up including many x-ray studies). The vet advise me to keep him working as I have been, he is in great shape and should be able to handle the riding as I have been and that is what has kept him in great shape. Yes I'm 5'10 and bigger than your average girl but the vet told me not to worry about my size/weight on him and that he should be able to handle it just fine (I did ask, and we did take spine x-rays because I wanted to make sure he was ok).
I guess I'm exaggerating a bit when I say "taking off", I dont mean he is running wild and crazed, I mean he is taking to long to respond to my cues at the canter (maybe an extra 20 feet before he listens when before he use to be instant) I can handle my horse just fine and if an emergency arises I could get him to stop If I absolutely needed him to (the only time I had a very hard time & it took a long time to stop him was when I was riding him in a halter and even then I was still able to make him stop before anything bad could happen) - it's the fact that he's not responding like he use to and I want to enjoy riding him not fighting with him that is my problem and i shouldn't have argue with him to stop. I'm not scared of him or feel he is a danger to me or others, in fact even if he kept doing this he would still be 10x better than most horses I have ridden or had to ride with.
Age has nothing to do with physical ability its the body and shape it is in, he is in better shape than some younger horses Ive ridden. If the vet had told me he was unable to do the activity or unable to handle my size then I wouldnt ride him, but he encouraged me to continue and keep him active.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I just think he got a little 'wise'. I don't think you have any other problems. 

I would bet that if you teach him to give you his head at all three gaits, he will come right back to listening to you. If he doesn't, he will know what to do when you ask for his head.

Did you read the link I gave you? If you teach it that way, you do not have to worry about taking his head away from him as the canter. He'll just 'half halt' and then come to an immediate stop. But, most horses that thought about going through a bit before, will just listen and stop.


----------

